# Trick for getting Titanium Dioxide well dissolved?



## SudsyKat (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi, all! I've had mixed results (haha - pun not intended) when using titanium dioxide in my soaps - primarily because sometimes I don't get the T.D. totally mixed in/dissolved. I always mix it with glycerin before I add it to the soap, but there are times when I just can't get it smooth no matter how long I smush it and mix it with the glycerin. Other times, it works fine. Go figure. I'm thinking that since my T.D. is oil soluble, maybe I should use oil instead of glycerin. Also, I wonder if heating up the oil before mixing would help. I'm thinking yes, but I'd love some input. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

I dip a couple of tbs. of oil out of my oil batch before I add the lye and mix it with the TD and stir it with a fork. it takes a couple of minutes but it seems blend pretty well.


----------



## reallyrita (Jun 19, 2011)

I use the same technique that Bergamont and Bubbles uses and it works well every time.  I can see the tiny dots of TD in the warm oils but after SBing the TD/Oil back into my pot of oils, everything seems to incorporate and the soap turns out just fine.  I rarely use more than 1/4 tsp of TD per lb of oil.  Often much less.  Too much TD is just asking for trouble, in my humble opinion.  It does not take very much to make a white or whiter soap.


----------



## soap25 (Jun 20, 2011)

I mix the TD together with all oils befor I add the lye. Works fine too.

 :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

soap25 said:
			
		

> I mix the TD together with all oils befor I add the lye. Works fine too.
> 
> :wink:



I have not found this to work well for me. Sometimes the TD is not totally incorporated and you get tiny white spots in your soap especially if you are using bight or darker colors.


----------



## JenniferSews (Jun 20, 2011)

I mix the TD with a little bit of oil, then add it back to the batch once it's well disolved.  However I have STILL had issues with white specks, so now I strain the oil & TD through a strainer before I add it to the batch.  It's a PITA but no amount of mixing or other methods have worked for me.   :?


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 20, 2011)

It depends if the TD is water or oil soluble.


----------



## Jezzy (Jun 20, 2011)

I mix mine with water or oils depending on if it is water or oil soluble. I mix it with a milk frother. That gets all of those little lumps out of there  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

Jezzy said:
			
		

> I mix mine with water or oils depending on if it is water or oil soluble. I mix it with a milk frother. That gets all of those little lumps out of there  :wink:



That is a great idea. I forgot i have a tiny wisk that might work. I will have to try that.


----------

